# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Veränderungen im Stadtbild vieler Städte

## Harro

Text gelöscht

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Hutschi,
als ich in Mannheim in der Zeit meiner Strahlentherapie im Hotel wohnte ist mir das auch aufgefallen. Ich wohnte im Stadteil Neckarstadt West und kam mir ebenfalls dort vor wie in einer Kombination zwischen klein Istanbul und downtown Split. Das meine ich nicht negativ aber es fällt eben auf. Diese Tendenz wird sich weiter fortsetzen und keiner wird das ändern können, falls überhaupt gewollt. Diejenigen, die das stört werden sich wahrscheinlich wie in Südafrika in Rückzugsgebiete einkapseln. Die Völkerwanderung von Osten nach Westen und von Afrika nach Europa ist nicht aufzuhalten und wird nicht nur Deutschland in den nächsten Jahrzehnten dramatisch verändern. Auf jeden Fall kommt mehr Farbe ins Spiel. Du kannst übrigens im Restaurant Kurpfalzstuben sehr gut, ruhig  und relativ preiswert zu Mittag essen. Auf der anderen Straßenseite vom Kurpfalz Restaurant an der Ecke ist das Enddarmzentrum Mannheim falls dir das alles auf die Verdauung geht. Ich empfehle Prof. Herold als einer von vielen kompetenten Ärzten dort. Am 10.Nov.07 findet ein koloproktologisches Update im Rosenhof statt wo wir einen kleinen Infostand haben werden. Du kannst ja mal vorbei schauen.
Grüße,
Hans-W.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-
Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich diese Jahrzehnte mit "mehr Farbe" nicht mehr erleben werde. Das ist keine Verwandlung zu etwas Schönerem, das ist ein kultureller Abgesang, der da vonstatten geht, initiiert und tabuisiert durch Gruppierungen von Ideologen, die unser kulturelles und politisches Geschehen beherrschen.
Unsere Kultur und unsere nationalen Interessen werden verpachtet für wirtschaftliche und Machtinteressen, die nur der Oberschicht einen Vorteil  bringen.

Einmal abgesehen von der überbordenden Zuwanderung aus Osteuropa und der Türkei macht mir auch die von Amerika ausgehende Hegemonie Sorgen. Zutreffend finde ich, was Michail Gorbatschow in seinem Buch "Peristroika" schreibt:

"Auch über der europäischen Kultur schwebt eine ernsthaft drohende Gefahr. Diese Bedrohung geht von einer "Massenkultur" aus, die über den Atlantik kommt. Man kann sich in der Tat nur wundern, dass eine starke, zutiefst intelligente und von Natur aus humane europäische Kultur zurückweicht vor dem primitiven Trubel von Gewalt und Pornographie und der Flut von billigen Gefühlen und niedrigen Gedanken".

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## wassermann

Zitat Reinardo
(...) ist keine Verwandlung zu etwas Schönerem, das ist ein kultureller Abgesang, der da vonstatten geht, initiiert und tabuisiert durch Gruppierungen von Ideologen, die unser kulturelles und politisches Geschehen beherrschen.
Unsere Kultur und unsere nationalen Interessen werden verpachtet für wirtschaftliche und Machtinteressen, die nur der Oberschicht einen Vorteil bringen.

Einmal abgesehen von der überbordenden Zuwanderung aus Osteuropa und der Türkei macht mir auch die von Amerika ausgehende Hegemonie Sorgen.



An anderer Stelle gefunden:
Zitat:
Ziel der NPD ist die Schaffung eines von als negativ erachteten Einflüssen aus dem Ausland stark abgegrenzten Deutschlands. Alle Lebensbereiche, sei es in der Wirtschaft, der Politik oder in der Kultur, sollen ausschließlich deutschnational orientiert werden. _Multiethnische Exzesse, denen derzeitig das deutsche Volk ausgesetzt_ sei und _Überfremdung_ müssten verhindert werden.(...)
In der Wirtschaftspolitik herrschen Parolen wie _Die Wirtschaft muss dem deutschen Volk dienen_ oder _Der gesamte Grund und Boden ist Eigentum des Volkes_ vor. 
(aus Wikipedia)



Ich unterstelle niemandem etwas. Man sollte sich nur klar sein, worüber man hier spricht.
Weiter viel Spaß dabei!
Wassermann

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Ich unterstelle niemandem etwas...


Wirklich nicht? 

Allein diese (aus meiner Sicht ziemlich unfaire) Gegenüberstellung zweier Aussagen ist eine Unterstellung, weil Reinardo hier in die Nähe der NPD gerückt wird.

Schorschel

----------


## Helmut.2

*Ein bisschen zum nachdenken!*




> Einmal abgesehen von der überbordenden Zuwanderung aus Osteuropa und der Türkei macht mir auch die von Amerika ausgehende Hegemonie Sorgen. Zutreffend finde ich, was Michail Gorbatschow in seinem Buch "Peristroika" schreibt:


Man kann in der Geschichte der Menscheit zurück blicke soweit man kann, immer haben Einzele, Stämme oder Völker von einander profitier wenn Handel betrieben wurde oder andere Kulturen ins Land gelassen wurde!

Ich habe keine Berührungsängste und überhaupt, wo stammt denn unsere deutsche Sprache ab?

Ihr seit zum größten Teil Studierte und sollten doch wissen woher die meisten (deutschen) Worte? stammen, streicht man sie, was für ein klägliches deutsch hätten wir denn da!

Bitte, geht Euch einander nicht auf den Geist, denn das schadet nur der kulturellen Gegenseitigkeit und das hat noch keinem Volk geschadet!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## wassermann

> Zitat Reinardo
> (...) ist keine Verwandlung zu etwas Schönerem, das ist ein kultureller Abgesang, der da vonstatten geht, initiiert und tabuisiert durch Gruppierungen von Ideologen, die unser kulturelles und politisches Geschehen beherrschen.
> Unsere Kultur und unsere nationalen Interessen werden verpachtet für wirtschaftliche und Machtinteressen, die nur der Oberschicht einen Vorteil bringen.
> 
> Einmal abgesehen von der überbordenden Zuwanderung aus Osteuropa und der Türkei macht mir auch die von Amerika ausgehende Hegemonie Sorgen.
> 
> 
> 
> An anderer Stelle gefunden:
> ...


 
Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen möchte ich verdeutlichen, dass ich kein Freund der NPD und der von ihr vertretenen Thesen bin. Die Gedanken Reinardos lösten in mir Assoziationen zu von der NPD und anderen "rechten" Denkern vertretenen Positionen aus. Als von "Gruppierungen und Ideologen" (Reinardo) Infiltrierter reagiere ich eben allergisch darauf. Die Gegenüberstellung kann jeder interpretieren. Vielleicht kommt ihr ja zu dem Schluss, das eine habe gar nichts mit dem anderen zu tun. Auch recht.

Hutschi findet sicher die genaue Aussage Voltaires, die sinngemäß lautet:

_Ich hasse, was er sagt, aber ich würde dafür kämpfen, dass er es sagen darf._

In diesem Sinne: Einen toleranten Tag!
Wassermann

@Schorschel: Ich unterstelle ihm keine Nähe zu oder Mitgliedschaft in der NPD, den von ihm geäußerten Gedanken aber eine Nähe zu den dort zu findenden.
Auch ein "knorriger alter Mann" (Zitat Schorschel) sollte damit rechnen, dass seine Äußerungen ernst genommen und kommentiert werden können. Ich glaube, Reinardo hat kein Problem damit. Der könnte sich schon wehren, wenn er es für wichtig erachtete. Der braucht hier weder Aufpasser noch Zensor.

----------


## Schorschel

> ... Der braucht hier weder Aufpasser noch Zensor....


Du bist schon ein rechter Witzbold, wassermann!

Du selbst spielst doch den Zensor, wenn Du Reinardos Meinungsäußerung wertend kommentierst und (vermeintliche) Parallelen zu rechtsradikalem, faschistischem Gedankengut herstellst. Solch absurde Spielchen führen zur berühmt-berüchtigten "Schere im Kopf", die wiederum dazu führt, dass man sich in Zukunft selbst in der Plauderecke sorgfältig überlegen muss, was man schreibt, um nicht an den Pranger gestellt zu werden.

Aber selbstverständlich ist das, was Du machst, kein "aufpassen noch zensieren"... Aber was war Dein Kommentar zu Reinardos Beitrag denn sonst??

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

> Du bist schon ein rechter Witzbold, wassermann!
> 
> Du selbst spielst doch den Zensor, wenn Du Reinardos Meinungsäußerung wertend kommentierst und (vermeintliche) Parallelen zu rechtsradikalem, faschistischem Gedankengut herstellst. Solch absurde Spielchen führen zur berühmt-berüchtigten "Schere im Kopf", die wiederum dazu führt, dass man sich in Zukunft selbst in der Plauderecke sorgfältig überlegen muss, was man schreibt, um nicht an den Pranger gestellt zu werden.
> 
> Aber selbstverständlich ist das, was Du machst, kein "aufpassen noch zensieren"... Aber was war Dein Kommentar zu Reinardos Beitrag denn sonst??
> 
> Schorschel


*...nichts zu sagen!*

----------


## wassermann

Lieber Schorschel,
bitte mache dich über die Bedeutung folgender Wörter kundig:
_Zensur, Zensor, kommentieren, Kommentar, Wertung, werten, Toleranz, Meinung, absurd._ Vielleicht noch ü_berlegen_.

Dann versuch es nochmal.


Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Harro

*Nichts sagen - warum nicht?*

Hallole, Wassermann, warum eiferst Du denn nicht einfach Dieter nach? Ist doch ganz einfach. Einfach mal wegstecken, auch wenn man glaubt recht zu haben. Ich kann es doch auch schon. Aber mich geht das ja auch nichts an, obwohl ich Auslöser dieses so friedlich ins Leben gerufenen Threads war. Danke für Dein Verständnis, daß ich zumindest einen kleinen Schlenker von der Abstinenz bei strittigen Themen gemacht habe. Ein schönes Wochende wünscht Dir Hutschi als Hamburger aus der Pfalz, und morgen sind hier überall die Federweißen-Feste mit dem neuen Wein.

*"Wer noch nie seine Meinung geändert hat, hat vielleicht nie eine gehabt"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Hutschi,
bezieht sich dein "Schlenker von der Abstinenz" auch auf die Federweißen-Feste? Ich wünsche es dir, auch wenn ich das nur aus Österreich kenne.
Prost
Wasssermann

----------


## Harro

*Na, denn Prosit*

Hallo, Wassermann, so gefällst Du dem Weingott. Natürlich trinke ich trotz oder gerade wegen PCa den einen oder anderen Schoppen - das ist hier ein halber Liter -. Also da ist trotz gelegentlicher Bremse von meiner Frau selten von Abstinenz die Rede.

*"In der Mitte von Schwierigkeiten liegen die Möglichkeiten"*
(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Nichts sagen - warum nicht?*
> 
> Hallole, Wassermann, warum eiferst Du denn nicht einfach Dieter nach? Ist doch ganz einfach. Einfach mal wegstecken, auch wenn man glaubt recht zu haben. Ich kann es doch auch schon. Aber mich geht das ja auch nichts an, obwohl ich Auslöser dieses so friedlich ins Leben gerufenen Threads war. Danke für Dein Verständnis, daß ich zumindest einen kleinen Schlenker von der Abstinenz bei strittigen Themen gemacht habe. Ein schönes Wochende wünscht Dir Hutschi als Hamburger aus der Pfalz, und morgen sind hier überall die Federweißen-Feste mit dem neuen Wein.
> 
> *"Wer noch nie seine Meinung geändert hat, hat vielleicht nie eine gehabt"*
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


Hallo Herr Hutschenreuter,

Duzen Sie mich etwa wieder und reden von mir nur mit meinem Vornamen? Bitte legen Sie sich doch mal fest, Ihr ewiges Hin und Her macht mich ganz fusselig...

----------


## wassermann

Werter Weingott,
freue mich sehr, seiner Heiligkeit gefallen zu haben. Glaubte mich lediglich zu erinnern, in einem Eurer Beiträge von Abstinenzvorhaben aus therapeutischen Gründen gelesen zu haben, weshalb meine unterwürfigste Nachfrage.
In Anbetung
Poseidon

----------


## Harro

*Siehe Adenauer*

Hallo Dieter, ich habe das doch glatt vergessen. Ich hätte Dich vorwarnen sollen. Jetzt ist es passiert. Du weißt doch "nach Seemannsart über Bord". Das gilt immer noch. 

*"Mit Computern kann man Probleme lösen, die man ohne sie gar nicht hätte"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Nicht verdiente Anrede*




> Werter Weingott,
> freue mich sehr, seiner Heiligkeit gefallen zu haben. Glaubte mich lediglich zu erinnern, in einem Eurer Beiträge von Abstinenzvorhaben aus therapeutischen Gründen gelesen zu haben, weshalb meine unterwürfigste Nachfrage.
> In Anbetung
> Poseidon


Hallo, Wassermann, zu viel des Guten. Übrigens der Weingott hieß doch Bacchus und Poseidon ist der Meeresgott. Und Du hast ein besseres Gedächtnis als ich, denn ich hatte ja Heribert ein aber befristetes Versprechen gegeben. Die Frist sollte abgelaufen sein. Hoffe ich. 

*"Man muß Schönheit nicht sehen, sondern erkennen"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Wassermann,
Wenn schon, dann Bacchus oder habe ich eine versteckte Tiefsinnigkeit nicht verstanden?

Gruß Knut.

Der Groschen ist Gefallen.Wassermann!

----------


## HorstK

Rassismus am Eisstand

Verfasst am: Do Sep 20, 2007 10:53 Titel: Rassismus am Eisstand 
*Um ganz ehrlich zu sein bin ich erschüttert und muss meinem Ärger Luft machen.* 
*Am vergangenen Sonntag bin ich mit meinem Mann und meiner Tochter zum Bärenexpress-Familientag am Oberen See gegangen. Mein Mann und meine Tochter sind Afroamerikaner und bis jetzt hatten wir keinerlei rassistische oder ausländerfeindliche Probleme in Böblingen.* 
*Aber am Familien-Tag, wo viele Eltern mit ihren Kindern hingegehen, lese ich am Eis-Verkaufswagen Negereis. Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein! Letzte Woche stand noch im Amtsblatt ein fröhlicher Artikel darüber, dass wenig oder gar keine Ausländerfeinlichkeit in BB herrscht. Ich habe die Dame im Eis-Wagen auf das Schild angesprochen und gefragt, ob ihr denn nicht bewusst sei, dass dies eine Beleidigung und ein Schimpfwort ist. Nachdem sie ungefähr 20 mal das Wort Neger benutzt hat, um mir mitzuteilen, dass ich mich ja beim Schilderhersteller beschweren könnte und dass bis jetzt niemand (besonders die N?) sich dadurch beleidigt gefühlt hätten.* 
*Mein Mann fühlte sich sehr wohl beleidigt und wir haben zum Unmut unserer Tochter das Fest wieder verlassen, da uns die Lust vergangen war!* 
*Kinder lesen dieses Schild und denken, wenn Erwachsene dieses Wort benutzen wäre es ja in Ordnung. Wie will man denn Kindern ein friedliches Miteinander beibringen, wenn schon am Eisstand offen Rassismus zur Schau gestellt wird.* 
*Ich werde mich beim Ordnungsamt beschweren, allerdings habe ich wenig Hoffnung, dass dies an der Grundeinstellung in vielen Köpfen etwas ändern wird.* 
*Jana Jackson,* 
*Böblingen* 

Verfasst am: Fr Sep 21, 2007 10:17 Titel: Zigeunerschnitzel auch umbenennen? 
*Es ist doch erfreulich, dass sie seither noch nie Probleme in rassistischer oder ausländerfeindlicher Richtung hatten und ich denke, dieses Schild an dem Eisstand war nicht dort angebracht, um Ihre Familie zu beleidigen. Ich hatte als Kind eine Negerpuppe und die habe ich sehr geliebt und ich persönlich habe dieses Wort auch nie als Schimpfwort gesehen, sondern als Name einer Rasse.* 
*Es kommt doch immer auf die innere Einstellung eines jeden an, wie etwas betrachtet wird. Ich hätte mir dabei gar nichts gedacht an dem Eisstand, außer dass es sich hier wohl um ein Vanille- oder Sahneeis mit einem Schokoladenüberzug handelt. Jahrzehntelang haben wir Mohrenköpfe oder mehr außerhalb des Schwabenlandes Negerküsse gegessen und jetzt sollen dies auf einmal Schimpfwörter sein? Das kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Dies waren für mich immer nur Süßwaren, bei denen ich wusste, die sind mit Schokolade überzogen. Ich hätte nicht im geringsten daran gedacht, damit einen dunkelhäutigen Mitmenschen zu beleidigen oder zu diskriminieren. Dies war bestimmt auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. Ich habe ein Backbuch, in dem ein Rezept für eine Zwergenküsschentorte ist. In der Anmerkung steht, dass Zwergenküsse Mohrenköpfe sind. Sollen nun alle Kleinwüchsigen und Dunkelhäutigen deshalb auf die Barrikaden gehen und müssen wir nun auch das Zigeunerschnitzel umbenennen? Ich denke das wäre doch alles sehr übertrieben.* 
*Sicher sind wir Weißen nicht so sensibilisiert für dieses Thema, aber wenn jeder Mensch jeden achtet, egal wie seine Hautfarbe, Religion, Nationalität oder soziale Herkunft ist, dann haben wir alle fast keine Probleme mehr und daran sollten wir doch arbeiten. Jeder von uns an sich selbst. Hätten Sie (als Familie) es fertig bekommen, Ihrer Tochter ein solches Eis zu kaufen und dann über den Namen zu lachen, dann hätten Sie eine zufriedene Tochter und einen schönen Sonntag gehabt.* 
*Franziska Knöbl,* 
*Sindelfingen*

*http://forum.bb-live.de/viewtopic.php?t=119&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight**=*

Ohne Kommentar
Freundliche Grüße 
Horst

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Siehe Adenauer*
> 
> Hallo Dieter, ich habe das doch glatt vergessen. Ich hätte Dich vorwarnen sollen. Jetzt ist es passiert. Du weißt doch "nach Seemannsart über Bord". Das gilt immer noch. 
> 
> *"Mit Computern kann man Probleme lösen, die man ohne sie gar nicht hätte"*
> 
> Gruß Hutschi



Problem: Ich habe das doch glatt vergessen
Lösung:  Notizbuch anschaffen

Problem: Zuviel Müll über Bord geworfen, dadurch Müllspur
Lösung:  Weniger Müll produzieren

----------


## Harro

*Angekommen*

Das war das fehlende  i - Tüpfelchen für diesen Thread.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Wassermann. Ich kann Dir versichern, dass ich kein Mitglied der NPD bin, keinen "Rechtsradikalen" kenne und auch keine NPD-Publikationen lese. Übereinstimmungen in manchen Gedanken sind rein zufällig. Ich bilde mir meine eigene - unabhängige - Meinung. Ich nehme an, Du lebst in einer heilen Welt, einer westdeutschen Kleinstadt, wo alles schön geordnet ist und wo man über den "Rassismus" in schöngeistigen Zirkeln philosophiert, ohne ihn erleben zu müssen.  Ich wohne jedoch in Berlin, und gehe in meinem Viertel nachts nicht alleine auf die Strasse, und wenn ich am Mittwochabend zum SHG-Treffen fahre, habe ich berechtigte Angst, auf jugendliche Banden zu stossen, die ein Messer locker in der Tasche haben.   Nein, Wassermann, das ist etwas anders als Du es gern sehen würdest.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Reinardo,
schön, dass du dich nicht zur NPD o.ä. bekennst. Jedes Mitglied oder Sympathisant ist in meinen Augen einer bzw eines zu viel. Das sehen deren Anhänger allerdings anders, verständlicherweise. Dennoch sehe ich eine Analogie in der Darstellung einer "Befindlichkeit" und den Erklärungsversuchen des derzeitigen gesellschaftlichen Zustands in deinen Äußerungen und den von mir zitierten. Du bezeichnest sie als "zufällig". Das ist weder "böse" noch verboten, es gefällt mir einfach nicht. So wie du das Recht haben musst, dich zu äußern, räume ich mir das  auch ein. Ich glaube zu erkennen, dass du kein Problem damit hast.

Zitat  Reinardo:
Ich nehme an, Du lebst in einer heilen Welt, einer westdeutschen Kleinstadt, wo alles schön geordnet ist und wo man über den "Rassismus" in schöngeistigen Zirkeln philosophiert, ohne ihn erleben zu müssen.

Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Ich lebe in London, über 7 Millionen Einwohner, die ethnische Zusammensetzung bei weitem gemischter als in Berlin. Ich habe Angst vor Bombenanschlägen, Flugzeugentführungen, Überfällen, jugendlichen Banden, die ich nicht nur mittwochs oder im Fernsehen sehe, sondern täglich. Mein Sohn war sogar Opfer eines antideutschen Angriffs von sog. Hoodies. Ich bin einerseits  in der Rolle des unauffälligen Weißen, in GB zwar mehrheitlich, in meinem Stadtviertel allerdings nicht, UND des Ausländers, wie gesagt mit dem Glück, erst beim Sprechen erkannt zu werden, was all den Asiaten, Afrikanern usw nicht beschert ist.
So wie ich mir ungern vorwerfen lasse, hier zu sein, werfe ich dies auch keinem der anderen "Ausländer" vor (Die meisten Schwarzen oder Menschen indischer Abstammung sind ja gar keine Ausländer, sondern Briten. Hier gibt es kein deutsches Blutrecht). 
In meinen Augen liegt die Ursache deiner -berechtigten- Ängste nicht in der Herkunft der potentiellen Täter, sondern in deren Lebenssituation. Sie sich einfach "wegzuwünschen" ist verlockend, scheinen doch mit deren friedlicher Heimkehr alle Probleme gelöst zu sein. Hier setzt Populismus an, und der findet allerorten Zuspruch. Wer sucht nicht überall einfache Lösungen für komplizierte Probleme? (doch auch bei unserem PK!)

Zitat Reinardo
_Nein, Wassermann, das ist etwas anders als Du es gern sehen würdest.
_
Ich habe an keiner Stelle eine Utopie oder irgendein Wunschdenken versprachlicht, weshalb ich nicht verstehe, worauf du anspielst.
Jeder erlebt seine Welt mit seinen Augen und hält das für die Wirklichkeit.
Was mir nur gegen den Strich geht, sind Äußerungen, die suggerieren, bewusst oder unbewusst, dass man die Welt, oder unliebsame Erscheinungen derselben, mit vermeintlich einfachen und schnell wirkenden Mitteln ändern könne. Mir sind keine Beispiele aus der Geschichte bekannt, wo dies gelungen wäre, vor allem nicht in der deutschen (s.o.). Daher sollte man das auch nicht auf Kosten anderer (hier "Ausländer") nahe legen. 
Träumt von einem sauberen, deutschen Vaterland, wie es einst gewesen sein mag, aber stellt das nicht als erreichbares (für mich nicht einmal wünschenswertes) Ziel dar! Der Zug ist in eine ganz andere Richtung abgefahren, und da gilt es Weichen zu stellen. Um in der Metaphorik zu bleiben: Das heile und rassenreine deutsche Vaterland war ein Kopfbahnhof, der Zug kehrt nicht zurück.

Nun glaube ich nicht, dass die Plauderecke des PK-Forums der richtige Ort ist, die Welt zu verändern, auch nicht deren Bewohner, drum endet das Geplauder hier.

Ein schönes Wochenende
Wassermann

----------


## wassermann

Zitat Huschi
Übrigens der Weingott hieß doch Bacchus und Poseidon ist der Meeresgott. 

Sorry, sollte nur witzig sein, zugegebenermaßen nur mäßig gelungen. Besten Dank für eure sicher nett gemeinte Nachhilfe. Hier im Gegenzug:




 Achtung Analogie (Stilmittel):

Hutschi --> Weingott --> Bacchus (Angesprochener wegen Weintrinken Hutschis!)

Wassermann --> Meeresgott --> Poseidon  (Sprecher wegen Wasser!)



Grüße
Wassermann

----------


## Harro

*Potzblitz*

Hallo, Wassermann, das ist aber nur was für Schnelldenker und nichts für auf der Leitung stehende und die Stilmittel nicht erkennende ältere Forumsbesucher. Trotzdem danke für die Aufklärung.

*"Bevor du redest unterrichte dich, und bevor du krank wirst, sorge für Gesundheit*"           (Aus der Bibel)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## wassermann

Zitat Schorschel:
Im übrigen kann Reinardo, gerade in der Plauderecke, schreiben, was er möchte, ohne derartigen Wertungen ausgesetzt zu sein, die für mich fast einer "Gelben Karte" würdig sind. Niemand zwingt Dich, Reinardos Beiträge lesen...



Für Schorschel:
Habe jetzt das berühmte Zitat zur Toleranz, das Voltaire zugeschrieben wird, gefunden:
« _Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce que vous dites, mais je me battrai jusqu'à la mort pour que vous ayez le droit de le dire._ »

Heißt:
Ich bin nicht einverstanden mit dem, was Sie sagen, aber ich werde bis zum Tode dafür streiten (kämpfen), dass Sie das Recht haben, es zu sagen.

Versprochen: mein erstes und letztes Zitat aus dem Bildungsschatz.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Heißt:
> Ich bin nicht einverstanden mit dem, was Sie sagen, aber ich werde bis zum Tode dafür streiten (kämpfen), dass Sie das Recht haben, es zu sagen.


Heißt aber _definitiv nicht_, dass man Andere - jenseits der von ihnen vertretenen Meinung - beleidigen darf, und _das_ habe ich kritisiert, nicht die andere Meinung. Das Zitat ist daher deplaziert, so wchtig sein Inhalt auch ist.

Ansonsten werde ich ab jetzt auf Beiträge von Wassermann ebenso wenig antworten wie auf solche von seinem Teampartner Dieter aus Husum.

Schorschel

----------


## wassermann

> Ansonsten werde ich ab jetzt auf Beiträge von Wassermann ebenso wenig antworten wie auf solche von seinem Teampartner Dieter aus Husum.
> Schorschel


Hallo Dieter,
herzlichen Glückwunsch, wir sind nun einem Team zugeordnet. Ist das nicht toll?! Ich wusste noch gar nichts davon. Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch eine Disziplin. Hast du eine Idee?
Übrigens: Wer ist denn noch in diesem Team? Oder sind es nur wir beide?

Weißt du was? Ich glaube, ich mach doch nicht mit. War noch nie in einem Verein.

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## wassermann

> Heißt aber _definitiv nicht_, dass man Andere - jenseits der von ihnen vertretenen Meinung - beleidigen darf, und _das_ habe ich kritisiert, nicht die andere Meinung. Das Zitat ist daher deplaziert, so wchtig sein Inhalt auch ist.
> 
> Schorschel


Nochmals an Dieter:
Jetzt fällt mir etwas ein: Wir könnten zusammen versuchen, dieses Zitat und seinen Zusammenhang mit meinen Beiträgen zu verstehen.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Heißt aber _definitiv nicht_, dass man Andere - jenseits der von ihnen vertretenen Meinung - beleidigen darf, und _das_ habe ich kritisiert, nicht die andere Meinung. Das Zitat ist daher deplaziert, so wchtig sein Inhalt auch ist.
> 
> Ansonsten werde ich ab jetzt auf Beiträge von Wassermann ebenso wenig antworten wie auf solche von seinem Teampartner Dieter aus Husum.
> 
> Schorschel


* ...einer einer imaginären Beleidigungskonstruktion. Lachhaft, noch lachhafter die Verschwörungstheorie.*

----------


## Harro

*Gute Vorschläge*

Hallo, Herr Hoh, alias Dieter aus Husum

Benutzer




Registriert seit: 05.06.2006
Beiträge: 492 






Zitat:
Zitat von *Hutschi*  
_Nichts sagen - warum nicht?_

_Hallole, Wassermann, warum eiferst Du denn nicht einfach Dieter nach? Ist doch ganz einfach. Einfach mal wegstecken, auch wenn man glaubt recht zu haben. Ich kann es doch auch schon. Aber mich geht das ja auch nichts an, obwohl ich Auslöser dieses so friedlich ins Leben gerufenen Threads war. Danke für Dein Verständnis, daß ich zumindest einen kleinen Schlenker von der Abstinenz bei strittigen Themen gemacht habe. Ein schönes Wochende wünscht Dir Hutschi als Hamburger aus der Pfalz, und morgen sind hier überall die Federweißen-Feste mit dem neuen Wein._

_"Wer noch nie seine Meinung geändert hat, hat vielleicht nie eine gehabt"_

_Gruß Hutschi_





Hallo Herr Hutschenreuter,




> Duzen Sie mich etwa wieder und reden von mir nur mit meinem Vornamen? Bitte legen Sie sich doch mal fest, Ihr ewiges Hin und Her macht mich ganz fusselig...
> __________________


Lieber Doktor, behandle bitte nicht nur die Krankheit, die der Mensch hat, sondern auch den Menschen, der die Krankheit hat. 
Vorschlag: Mal richtig frischen Wind vom Meer auf den Kopf blasen lassen. Das soll helfen, fusselige Gedankengänge zu vertreiben.

*"Wem das Lächeln fehlt, dem fehlt ein Flügel"* (Truman Capote)

Gruß H.H.

----------


## Harro

*Imaginär is nix*

Hallo, Freunde der Schmunzelecke

*




 Zitat von Herr Hoh - Dieter aus Husum

 Da bastelt einer ganz eifrig...


*


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Schorschel*  
> _Heißt aber definitiv nicht, dass man Andere - jenseits der von ihnen vertretenen Meinung - beleidigen darf, und das habe ich kritisiert, nicht die andere Meinung. Das Zitat ist daher deplaziert, so wchtig sein Inhalt auch ist._
> 
> _Ansonsten werde ich ab jetzt auf Beiträge von Wassermann ebenso wenig antworten wie auf solche von seinem Teampartner Dieter aus Husum._
> 
> _Schorschel_
> 
> 
> ...


__________________

Das war doch so klar - da ist nix mit imaginär - es kann doch hier - unseren Lehrern sei es gedankt - jeder selbst lesen, was geschrieben stand. Da bedarf es keiner Sprachkünstler oder Wortakrobaten oder Wörteraufzähler, um sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden, und die, das sei doch erlaubt, darf doch wohl von den anders Denkenden abweichen.

*"Ich bemühe mich, möglichst an Dinge zu denken, von denen ich denke, dass andere nicht an sie denken"* (Boucher)

Gruß H.H.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Wassermann,

Ich habe mir noch einmal genau den ersten Beitrag von Reinardo in diesem Thread angesehen. Wenn man eine politische Wertung des Inhalts vornehmen möchte, dann ist dieser wohl bei Lafontaine aber nicht bei der NPD anzusiedeln. Mit Deinem Auszug aus Wikipedia führst Du dann den oberflächlichen Leser in die bezweckte Richtung, da natürlich bei extremeren Aussagen immer ein paar Wörter und Fragmente für rechts und links gleichermaßen passen.
Wenn es nicht gerade um die Routineantworten für Neubetroffene geht, sind Deine Beiträge immer sehr wohlüberlegt und zielgerichtet, und so habe ich mich gefragt, was Du mit dieser Diffamierung von Reinardo bezweckst? Ich habe darauf keine Antwort gefunden aber mich mit den gravierenden Auswirkungen Deiner Attacke gegen Reinardo befasst. Da sieht sich doch Reinardo tatsächlich gezwungen, im Forum zu versichern, dass er kein NPD-Mitglied ist, keinen Rechtsradikalen kennt und keine NPD-Publikationen liest.
Du, Wassermann, antwortest dann gönnerhaft: Schön, dass Du Dich nicht zur NPD o.ä. bekennst.
und dozierst weiter: Dennoch sehe ich eine Analogie.

Ich frage mich wieder, Wassermann, was bezweckst Du damit? Ist es wirklich nur die Wortklauberei So wie du das Recht haben musst, dich zu äußern, räume ich mir das auch ein.

Dieses Recht der Meinungsäußerung, das Du für Dich so vehement reklamierst, lässt sich doch auch pointiert vertreten, ohne den anderen in die Nähe der NPD zu rücken.
Nimm den Beitrag von Helmut2, der in seiner einfachen Art seine Meinung deutlich zum Ausdruck gebracht hat, ohne den anderen zu diffamieren.
So empfinde ich Deine Beiträge nicht nur unschön und unseriös sondern ganz einfach als sehr unfair gegen einen sehr aktiven Forumskollegen.

Einen schönen Abend
Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

Harald Hutschenreuter, Neuhofen:

"O je Mannheim, wie hast Du Dich verändert"

Mittlerweile nicht nur in den Städten, sondern auch schon in kleineren Gemeinden in ländlichen Gebieten macht sich eine ständig wachsende totale Veränderung des Straßenbildes bemerkbar. Ein Phänomen, das ich gestern bei einem Stadtspaziergang erstmals intensiv registrierte.

Im Quadrateschenkel von L 14 mit den Hausnummern 11-16 sind auf einer Frontlänge von knapp 100 Metern in dieser Reihenfolge meist neue Aktivitäten entstanden, nämlich:
1. Chat-Korner
2. Yam-Yam = Original Thai Fast Food
3. Hotel-Restaurant Kurpfalz-Stuben
4. Dilan Kebab Haus + Diban Döner
5. Welt-Shop = Verkauf asiatischem Krimskrams
6. China Wok
7. Schlecker Drogerie Markt
8. Beate Use
9. Eingang für 1-Zimmer Wohnungen für 5 Parteien
10. Tokio Sushi Bar
11. Eingang Pro Medico = Ausbildungszentrum
12. Kuhn = Maßkonfektion

Wenn man dann noch die immensen Aktivitäten in den oberen Stockwerken dazu nimmt - denn die 12 beschriebenen Mieter befinden sich ja auschließlich im Erdgeschoß, wird man schon ein wenig an Hongkong erinnert. In dem Stadtteil Jungbusch mit der Moschee wohnen kaum noch einheimische Mieter oder Besitzer. Und trotzdem soll in Mannheim nach jüngsten Meldungen die Einwohnerzahl laufend abnehmen und daß trotz ständiger Zuwanderung fremder Nationalitäten. Woran das wohl liegen mag?

Hans W aus der Eifel fügt an:

Ich kam mir ebenfalls dort vor wie in einer Kombination zwischen klein Istanbul und downtown Split. Das meine ich nicht negativ aber es fällt eben auf. Diese Tendenz wird sich weiter fortsetzen und keiner wird das ändern können, falls überhaupt gewollt. Diejenigen, die das stört werden sich wahrscheinlich wie in Südafrika in Rückzugsgebiete einkapseln. Die Völkerwanderung von Osten nach Westen und von Afrika nach Europa ist nicht aufzuhalten und wird nicht nur Deutschland in den nächsten Jahrzehnten dramatisch verändern. Auf jeden Fall kommt mehr Farbe ins Spiel.

Reinardo aus Berlin ergänzt:

Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich diese Jahrzehnte mit "mehr Farbe" nicht mehr erleben werde. Das ist keine Verwandlung zu etwas Schönerem, das ist ein kultureller Abgesang, der da vonstatten geht, initiiert und tabuisiert durch Gruppierungen von Ideologen, die unser kulturelles und politisches Geschehen beherrschen.
Unsere Kultur und unsere nationalen Interessen werden verpachtet für wirtschaftliche und Machtinteressen, die nur der Oberschicht einen Vorteil bringen.

Einmal abgesehen von der überbordenden Zuwanderung aus Osteuropa und der Türkei macht mir auch die von Amerika ausgehende Hegemonie Sorgen. Zutreffend finde ich, was Michail Gorbatschow in seinem Buch "Peristroika" schreibt:

"Auch über der europäischen Kultur schwebt eine ernsthaft drohende Gefahr. Diese Bedrohung geht von einer "Massenkultur" aus, die über den Atlantik kommt. Man kann sich in der Tat nur wundern, dass eine starke, zutiefst intelligente und von Natur aus humane europäische Kultur zurückweicht vor dem primitiven Trubel von Gewalt und Pornographie und der Flut von billigen Gefühlen und niedrigen Gedanken".

Dieter aus Husum:
 
Tut mir aufrichtig leid, aber auch mir sind Parolen der NPD in den Sinn gekommen. Schlimm?

----------


## Anonymous1

Rechte fordern Schulen für Ausländer

Ein Antrag der NPD in Lichtenberg empört Berliner Politiker. Die Mitglieder der dreiköpfigen Fraktion in der dortigen Bezirksverordnetenversammlung fordern getrennte Schulen für Deutsche und Ausländer.

Das entlarvt das menschenverachtende Gedankengut, sagte die Fraktionsvorsitzende der CDU, Astrid Jantz. Zur Begründung ihres Antrages führt die NPD unter anderem die Förderung der Rückkehrbereitschaft der ausländischen Gäste an. Rechtsextremes Vokabular versuchte die Fraktion immer wieder in die Bezirksverordnetenversammlung (BVV) einzubringen. So reichte sie einen Antrag ein, die Integrationsbeauftragte des Bezirks Ausländerrückführungsbeauftragte zu nennen. Das kommentiert sich eigentlich von selbst, meint BVV-Vorsteher Rainer Bosse. Da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln, sagte Manfred Becker, Fraktionsvorsitzender der SPD.

Da ist das Ziel nicht, zu integrieren, sondern auszusondern, kommentierte Abgeordnetenhausmitglied Özcan Mutlu (Bündnis 90/Grüne) den Antrag. Angesichts der Übergriffe in der sächsischen Kleinstadt Mügeln regt Berlins Innensenator Ehrhart Körting an, über ein Verbot der NPD erneut nachzudenken. Ansonsten könne die Partei unter dem Deckmantel der Legalität ihre ausländerfeindlichen Parolen verbreiten. Der Boden dafür ist leider da, meint Mutlu. So hat die Polizei am Mittwoch bei drei Berlinern 1200 Aufkleber und 60 Plakate mit einem Porträt des Nazis Rudolf Heß sichergestellt.

NPD und Republikaner sind insgesamt in fünf BVVen vertreten, unter anderem auch in Treptow-Köpenick. Dort demonstriert am kommenden Montag um 18 Uhr vor dem Rathaus Treptow ein breites Bündnis gegen rechts.

----------


## Anonymous1

"Viele im Osten sind durch dumpfe Parolen mobilisierbar"

Die Jagd auf acht Inder in Mügeln sorgt weltweit für Schlagzeilen - schon fürchtet Ministerpräsident Georg Milbradt um das Image Sachsens. Im Interview mit SPIEGEL ONLINE spricht er über die Macht der NPD und was dagegen getan werden kann.

SPIEGEL ONLINE: Herr Ministerpräsident, die Jagd von rund 50 Jugendlichen auf acht Inder in der sächsischen Kleinstadt Mügeln hat den Freistaat international in die Medien gebracht. Ist Sachsen eine No-Go-Area für Menschen mit anderer Hautfarbe?

Milbradt: Nein. Die Inder leben schon länger in der Umgebung und sind, soweit ich das vom Bürgermeister gehört habe, auch integriert. Aber eines ist ganz klar: Was da am Wochenende vorgefallen ist, ist absolut inakzeptabel. Wir haben eine Kommission mit 16 Beamten gebildet, die die Vorfälle möglichst schnell aufklärt, die Schuldigen verfolgt und gegebenenfalls zur Anklage bringt.

SPIEGEL ONLINE: Der Ex-Regierungssprecher unter dem damaligen Kanzler Gerhard Schröder und heutige Chefredakteur des SPD-Parteiblatts "Vorwärts", Uwe-Karsten Heye, hatte vor der WM 2006 von Gegenden in Ostdeutschland gesprochen, die für Farbige nicht betretbar seien. Ist Mügeln nicht ein Beweis, dass er recht hat?

Milbradt: Ich warne vor schnellen Verurteilungen. Während der Weltmeisterschaft wurden die Gäste aus aller Welt gerade auch im Osten sehr freundlich aufgenommen. Wer sich am Austragungsort Leipzig in den Straßen und Biergärten umgesehen hat, der konnte sich von der gastfreundlichen und weltoffenen Atmosphäre überzeugen.

SPIEGEL ONLINE: Abgesehen von der WM sprechen aber die Zahlen eine andere Sprache. Die aggressivsten Angriffe gegen Ausländer oder Inländer mit anderem Aussehen ereignen sich meist im Osten.

Milbradt: Was die Vorgänge in Mügeln angeht, so bitte ich darum, erst einmal die Ermittlungen abzuwarten. Es steht außer Frage, dass man solche Vorfälle nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen kann, aber man sollte auch nicht jede Auseinandersetzung zwischen Deutschen und Ausländern sofort unter dem Stichwort Ausländerfeindlichkeit verbuchen.

SPIEGEL ONLINE: Sie sehen also solch einen ausländerfeindlichen oder gar rechtsradikalen Hintergrund nicht?

Milbradt: Wir wissen um die Vorfälle in Mügeln augenblicklich noch zu wenig, um solche weitreichenden Schlussfolgerungen zu ziehen. Wir sollten die Ermittlungen abwarten. Vielleicht wissen wir in einigen Tagen mehr, um zu einer gesicherten Analyse zu kommen.

SPIEGEL ONLINE: In der Bundesrepublik wird derzeit wieder über den Fachkräftemangel diskutiert. Dafür sollen Menschen aus dem Ausland angeworben werden. Ist das Beispiel Mügeln da nicht erneut verheerend für das Bild Deutschlands?

Milbradt: Auf jeden Fall, das gilt natürlich auch für Sachsen. Wir haben ja gerade bei uns im Freistaat in der boomenden Chipindustrie sehr viele Ausländer beschäftigt. Wir sind in dieser Branche in einem regen Austausch mit Indien, China, Taiwan, den USA und vielen anderen Staaten. Wir brauchen gerade im Bereich der Spitzentechnologie und Spitzenforschung internationale Kooperation. Das ist überlebensnotwendig für uns.

SPIEGEL ONLINE: Sachsen betreibt eine aktive Ansiedlungspolitik. Werden Sie von potentiellen Investoren eigentlich auf Reisen ins Ausland auf rechtsradikale oder ausländerfeindliche Überfälle angesprochen?

Milbradt: Ja. Und ich versuche dann immer offen darüber zu reden und deutlich zu machen, was davon Tatsache ist und was nicht. Denken Sie an das Beispiel von Sebnitz, wo zunächst voreilig von einem rechtsradikalen Hintergrund ausgegangen wurde und sich die Dinge dann im Nachgang anders dargestellt haben. Bei aller Abscheu vor solchen Überfällen wie in Mügeln sollten wir uns doch davor hüten, vorschnell in Klischees zu verfallen.

SPIEGEL ONLINE: Sachsen schleppt ja auch eine andere Hypothek mit - der Wahlerfolg der NPD vor rund drei Jahren.

Milbradt: Es ist bedauerlich, dass 2004 durch die aufgeheizte Situation rund um die Einführung von Hartz-IV sowohl die Extremen von Rechts wie von Links an Stimmen bei uns gewinnen konnten. Sie haben insbesondere Wähler mit ihren Parolen angesprochen, die bis dahin den Urnen fern geblieben waren.

SPIEGEL ONLINE: Wie schätzen Sie die Gefahr ein, die von der NPD ausgeht?

Milbradt: Parlamentarisch hat die NPD in Sachsen gezeigt, dass sie nicht in der Lage ist, die Probleme des Landes zu lösen. Die Fraktion hat sich weitgehend selbst zerlegt. Tatsache ist aber auch, dass es in Ostdeutschland leider viele Wähler gibt, die ihre politische Heimat noch nicht gefunden haben und die durch solche Debatten wie die um die Sozialreformen für extremistische Parteien mit ihren dumpfen Parolen mobilisierbar sind.

SPIEGEL ONLINE: Was kann dagegen getan werden?

Milbradt: Aufklären und immer wieder aufklären. Durch die demokratischen Parteien, durch die Gewerkschaften, die Kirchen, vor allem aber durch eine aktive Bürgerschaft. Wir müssen versuchen, die Haltung der Menschen zu ändern, sie davon überzeugen, dass sie durch die Wahl etwa der NPD am Ende nur sich selbst schaden.

Das Interview führte Severin Weiland

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

Tut mir aufrichtig leid, aber auch mir sind Parolen der NPD in den Sinn gekommen. Schlimm?

Gedanken sind frei! Deswegen sehe ich Dich nicht als Rechtsradikalen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

09. Mai 2007 

Eklat im sächsischen Landtag: NPD-Fraktionschef Apfel sorgte mit ausländerfeindlichen Parolen für Empörung. Doch ein sofortiger Ordnungsruf des CDU-Parlamentspräsidenten unterblieb.

Die rechtsextreme NPD hat im Landtag von Sachsen wieder einmal mit ausländerfeindlichen Parolen für Empörung gesorgt. In einer Debatte zum Zuwanderungsgesetz sprach Fraktionschef Holger Apfel am Mittwoch in Dresden unter anderem von «Wohlstandsnegern», wie der Mitteldeutsche Rundfunk (MDR) berichtet.

Die demokratischen Parteien nannte er «schwarz-rot- gelb-grüne Volksabwickler», die für «überfremdungspolitische Ungeheuerlichkeiten» verantwortlich seien. Ihr Ziel sei es, so Apfel, eine «entwurzelte Masse ethnokultureller Kastraten zu schaffen». Es müsse den Verantwortlichen immer klar gewesen sein, «dass man Neger und Tatarenstämme nicht einfach in Deutschland integrieren» könne.

Das ein Ordnungsruf von Landtagspräsident Erich Iltgen (CDU) zunächst unterblieb stießt auf harsche Kritik. Nach Ansicht der Ausländerbeauftragten Friederike de Haas (CDU) hätte Apfel ihn verdient gehabt. Die Äußerungen des NPD-Abgeordneten seien menschenverachtend und des Parlaments unwürdig.

Scharfe Kritik am Verhalten des Landtagspräsidenten kam auch von der Linkspartei. Fraktiosngeschäftsführer André Hahn unterstellte Iltgen, nicht mehr in der Lage zu sein, den Ausführungen richtig zu folgen. Es sei nicht zu begreifen, dass er keinerlei Reaktion gezeigt habe.

Nach Durchsicht der stenografischen Protokolle erteilte Landtagspräsident Iltgen Apfel dann am späten Nachmittag einen Ordnungsruf für seine gesamte Rede. Iltgen sieht in einem Punkt den Tatbestand der Volksverhetzung erfüllt. Apfel hatte mit Blick auf Ausländer gesagt: «Meine Damen und Herren! Für wen das alles unterschiedslos Menschen sind, der vermag das schreiende Unrecht aus der Bunten Republik Deutschland nicht mehr zu erkennen.» Iltgen sprach von einer ungeheuerlichen Aussage. Apfel missachte die verfassungsrechtlich verbürgte Würde von Menschen.

Die NPD hatte in der Vergangenheit wiederholt rechtsextreme Parolen in die Debatten geworfen. (nz/dpa)

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> Tut mir aufrichtig leid, aber auch mir sind Parolen der NPD in den Sinn gekommen. Schlimm?
> 
> Gedanken sind frei! Deswegen sehe ich Dich nicht als Rechtsradikalen.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Hallo Knut,

sieht denn wer wen als Rechtsradikalen???

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

Wenn Du noch einmal meinen vorvorherigen Beitrag sehr genau durchliest, dann könnte es sein, dass Du merkst, dass ich meine, dass einer meint, dass einer in seinem Gedankengut rechtsradikal infiziert ist.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> Wenn Du noch einmal meinen vorvorherigen Beitrag sehr genau durchliest, dann könnte es sein, dass Du merkst, dass ich meine, dass einer meint, dass einer in seinem Gedankengut rechtsradikal infiziert ist.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Lieber Knut,

das glaube ich eher nicht mit der Infizierung, denn ich habe auch dieses gelesen:

"Ich unterstelle niemandem etwas. Man sollte sich nur klar sein, worüber man hier spricht."

Gruß Dieter

----------


## wassermann

> Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen möchte ich verdeutlichen, dass ich kein Freund der NPD und der von ihr vertretenen Thesen bin. Die Gedanken Reinardos lösten in mir Assoziationen zu von der NPD und anderen "rechten" Denkern vertretenen Positionen aus. Als von "Gruppierungen und Ideologen" (Reinardo) Infiltrierter reagiere ich eben allergisch darauf. Die Gegenüberstellung kann jeder interpretieren. Vielleicht kommt ihr ja zu dem Schluss, das eine habe gar nichts mit dem anderen zu tun. Auch recht.
> 
> Hutschi findet sicher die genaue Aussage Voltaires, die sinngemäß lautet:
> 
> _Ich hasse, was er sagt, aber ich würde dafür kämpfen, dass er es sagen darf._
> 
> In diesem Sinne: Einen toleranten Tag!
> Wassermann
> 
> ...


Hallo Knut,
hier steht bereits, was mich bewegte. Dass du meinst (oder weißt), dass sich Reinardo genötigt fühlte, sich als "unbedenklich" zu erklären, tut mir leid. Wegen mir muss er das nicht. Ich kann auch keine Diffamierung erkennen. Wenn du die Nähe eher zu Lafontaine siehst, bitte zeige sie. Mir ist er noch nicht mit solchen Sprüchen aufgefallen. Da lass ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren. Mir würde das auch aus dem MUnde eines Lafontaine nicht gefallen. Die Aussagen stammen nun mal von Reinardo. Worin liegt die Diffamierung? Es geht doch um Inhalt und Tragweite solcher Betrachtungen, nicht vorrangig um den, der sie versprachlicht, auch wenn er verantwortlich dafür ist. 
Dieter zeigt mit seinen Fundstücken, wozu der leichtfertige Umgang mit solchem Gedankengut hinführen kann. 

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## wassermann

Irgendwie funktioniert die "Zitieren"-Funktion nicht richtig, deshalb so:

Zitat Knut:
Du, Wassermann, antwortest dann gönnerhaft: Schön, dass Du Dich nicht zur NPD o.ä. bekennst.
und dozierst weiter: Dennoch sehe ich eine Analogie.

Ich frage mich wieder, Wassermann, was bezweckst Du damit? Ist es wirklich nur die Wortklauberei So wie du das Recht haben musst, dich zu äußern, räume ich mir das auch ein.



Wenn das gönnerhaft rüberkommt, tut es mir leid, war nicht beabsichtigt. Dass du die weiteren Erklärungen (auch ich sah mich "gezwungen", mich zu rechtfertigen) als 'Dozieren' bezeichnest, ist im Hinblick auf meine persönlichen Daten schon witzig, bringt aber nichts. 
Worin bei der Aussage zu einer Selbstverständlichkeit wie der freien Meinungsäußerung die "WORTKLAUBEREI" bestehen soll, kann ich nun gar nicht verstehen. 

Ich meine, dass ich mich mit den Erklärungen auch aus meiner Privatsphäre ohnehin schon sehr weit aus dem Fenster gebeugt (mehr als ich je vorhatte) und mein Anliegen inhaltlich verdeutlicht habe, und frage mich, was ihr (Schorschel, du und HUtschi) mir da anhängen wollt.
Es ehrt euch, einem Freund zu Hilfe zu eilen (zumindest öffentlich hat er nicht danach gerufen), aber zur eigentlichen Thematik habe ich von euch dreien noch rein gar nichts gelesen. Warum? 

Ich sehe keinen weiteren Bedarf, mich hier für irgendetwas weiter zu rechtfertigen. Dieters Beiträge zeigen durchaus, worum es gehen kann, nicht um eventuelle Ausrutscher eines "knorrigen alten Manns" (Zitat Schorschel"), sondern um die mögliche Tragweite leichfertiger Diskurse. Ich finde nicht, dass das Forum den Eindruck erwecken sollte, dass man das nicht kommentieren und _rein assoziativ_ einem Vergleich unterziehen dürfte.

Zitat Knut
_Gedanken sind frei! Deswegen sehe ich Dich nicht als Rechtsradikalen_.

Eben.

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Harro

*Feierabend*

Hallo, Ihr alle - es wird Zeit zu gehen - inzwischen habe ich einen neuen Thread unter dem Titel *Erntedank * in die Plauderecke gestellt. Ich hoffe, daß diese nachdenklich stimmenden Worte nicht auch wieder Anlaß zu solchen Emotionen geben werden.

*"Wer sich an das Absurde gewöhnt, findet sich in unserer Zeit zurecht"*
(Eugene Jonescu)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Wassermann,

Zuerst einmal möchte ich klarstellen, dass ich Dir nichts anhängen will. Ich habe mich nur gefragt, was Du mit dieser Aktion gegen Reinardo bezweckst, da Du in der Vergangenheit mit Deinen Beiträgen immer sehr zielgerichtet argumentiert hast.
Du führst dann aus, dass Du allergisch auf rechtsradikales Gedankengut reagierst und argumentierst weiter, dass ich mich zu diesem Thema in meinem Beitrag gar nicht geäußert hätte. Warum soll ich auch, da es im Beitrag des alten knorrigen Mannes- auch diese Äußerung wird durch Deinen wiederholten Gebrauch nicht schöner- diese Zielrichtung für mich nicht gibt. 
Ich habe *Deine Vorgehensweise* beanstandet und kritisiert, die für mich eine Unterstellungskonstruktion ist mit den Merkmalen aus einem zitierten Beitrag wesentliche Passagen weg zu lassen, um ihm einen neuen Sinn zu geben und dann durch eine passende Gegenüberstellung Beitrag und Person in die gewünschte Ecke zu stellen.
Damit die an diesem Thema interessierten Leser in diesem inzwischen sehr lang gewordenen Thread nicht ständig hin und her springen müssen, habe ich nachstehend die beiden wesentlichen Beiträge untereinander gestellt. Im Beitrag von Reinardo habe ich die von Dir weggelassenen Passagen schwarz unterstrichen bzw. eingerahmt. Die rote Textunterstreichung zeigt meiner Meinung nach mehr die Ansiedlung bei linkem Gedankengut.
Darunter habe ich dann Deine erste Stellungnahme zum Vergleich gesetzt und das ins Auge springende NPD passend braun unterlegt.
Es bleibt nun jedem selber überlassen, es wie Du _Ich finde nicht, dass das Forum den Eindruck erwecken sollte, dass man das nicht kommentieren und rein assoziativ einem Vergleich unterziehen dürfte_
oder wie ich als eine überzogene und nicht gerechtfertigte Attacke gegen einen Forumsfreund zu sehen.

Gruß Knut.








P.S. Ich habe gedacht, dass mir mit Unterstellungskonstruktion eine neue Wortschöpfung gelungen ist aber bei Überprüfung in den Suchmaschinen habe ich dies Wort dann zweimal gefunden. Einmal im Sinne von Baukonstruktion und dann auch in dem von mir verwendeten Sinn und dies sogar in einer verwandten Thematik.
http://forum.tagesschau.de/archive/i...p/t-12591.html

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Knut,

Du bist so eifrig am Erklären. Bitte, bitte, erkläre uns doch auch dieses:




> Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich diese Jahrzehnte mit "mehr Farbe" nicht mehr erleben werde. Das ist keine Verwandlung zu etwas Schönerem, das ist ein kultureller Abgesang, der da vonstatten geht, initiiert und tabuisiert durch Gruppierungen von Ideologen, die unser kulturelles und politisches Geschehen beherrschen.
> Unsere Kultur und unsere nationalen Interessen werden verpachtet für wirtschaftliche und Machtinteressen, die nur der Oberschicht einen Vorteil bringen.


Ich würde mich nämlich gerne weiterentwickeln, aber für das genannte Zitat fehlen mir einleuchtende Erläuterungen zum Verständnis. Vielleicht beteiligt sich auch mal die schweigende Mehrheit, denn meine eigenen Gedanken reichen zum Begreifen nicht aus. 

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

Lese bitte den ganzen Beitrag von Reinardo. Er bringt seine Angst, die auch viele andere Menschen in unserem Lande empfinden, vor den stattfindenden Veränderungen zum Ausdruck bzw. sagt, dass er froh ist, diese nicht mehr im vollen Umfang erleben zu müssen. Jetzt sage Du mir bitte, was daran die Nähe zur NPD ausmachen soll?
Ansonsten verweise ich auf meinen letzten Beitrag, indem ich es jeden selber überlassen habe, sich aus den beiden gegenübergestellten Beiträgen seine eigene Meinung zu bilden.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

Moment mal lieber Knut,

warum auf einmal so wortkarg, wieso beschränkt sich Deine Erklärung auf den ersten Satz??? Das kann es doch nicht gewesen sein???

Gruß Dieter

----------


## wassermann

Zitat Knut Krueger:
Damit die an diesem Thema interessierten Leser in diesem inzwischen sehr lang gewordenen Thread nicht ständig hin und her springen müssen, habe ich nachstehend die beiden wesentlichen Beiträge untereinander gestellt. Im Beitrag von Reinardo habe ich die von Dir weggelassenen Passagen schwarz unterstrichen bzw. eingerahmt. Die rote Textunterstreichung zeigt meiner Meinung nach mehr die Ansiedlung bei linkem Gedankengut.
Darunter habe ich dann Deine erste Stellungnahme zum Vergleich gesetzt und das ins Auge springende NPD passend braun unterlegt.
Es bleibt nun jedem selber überlassen, es wie Du _Ich finde nicht, dass das Forum den Eindruck erwecken sollte, dass man das nicht kommentieren und rein assoziativ einem Vergleich unterziehen dürfte_

Hallo Knut, 
da ja sonst im Forum kaum etwas los ist, hier ein Kommentar von Ernst Jandl, einem österreichischen Dichter:

*lichtung*


manche meinen
lechts und rinks
kann man nicht velwechsern
werch ein illtum(Ernst Jandl)



Schönes Wochenende
Wassermann

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Wassermann,

Sehr schön! Das passt! Ich hoffe, dass sich auch Dieter damit anfreunden kann.
Ein wunderschönes Wochenende aus dem schönen und immer noch sommerlichen Andalusien wünscht Dir
Knut.

P.S. Wie ich dem Weather Channel entnommen habe, kannst Du in London dies Wochenende fast wettermäßig mithalten!

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Wassermann,
wo sind denn die beiden Beiträge? Ich kann sie nicht finden.
Horst a

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Horst, um das zu verstehen, musst du wohl den ganzen Thread lesen. Oder bist du ein Witzbold?
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Freunde dieses Threads,
nach langem Kampf gegen freenet und T-Online in Zusammenhang mit einem provider Wechsel  bin ich wieder online. Es hat sich hier wieder einiges angesammelt. Ich könnte mich schwarz ärgern weil ich Reinardo mit meinen Worten "Farbe ins Spiel bringen" zu seinen Äußerungen motiviert habe.
Ich finde es mittlerweile sehr bedenklich, dass man in Deutschland jedes Wort auf die Waage legen muß bevor man sich zu irgend einem Thema äußert. Es könnte ja jemand etwas ähnliches gesagt haben im dunklen Kapitel der deutschen Geschichte. Damit wird man automatisch sofort mit der gleichen Farbe angestrichen. Ich glaube aber, daß viele, die sich so empört geben nichts anderes als Opportunismus betreiben weil das hier sehr in Mode ist. Das gehört zur Freiheit, Leute, das gute und das schlechte. Reinardo steht das Recht zu, sich so zu äußern wie er sich fühlt. Auf Reinardo wegen seiner Meinung rumzuhacken steht natürlich auch jedem zu. Ob er dadurch seine Einstellung ändern wird? Ich glaube kaum. Zu jedem Thema gibt es mehrere Wahrheiten, abhängig von der persönlichen Perspektive. Ein z.B Israeli handelt nach seiner Wahrheit genau so wie ein Palästinenser es nach seiner Wahrheit tut. Beide haben aus ihrer Perspektive Recht und gleichzeitig Unrecht. Wie wir heute denken und handeln kann sich schnell ändern wenn wir in eine andere Wahrheit gezwungen werden. Was würden wir tun wenn wir nichts zum beißen hätten und keine Lebensperspektive hätten. Ich würde mich ins Boot setzen und alles tun um nach Europa zu kommen. Wir tun alles um diese miserablen Menschen draußen zu halten damit wir unser Reichtum nicht teilen müssen. Wer hat Recht?
Ein schönes Wochenende wünsche ich Euch aus der Eifel, die derzeit in bunter Farbenpracht des Spätherbstes explodiert, wo unsere Enkel gut gekleidet und satt unter Kastanienbäumen spielen.
Hans-W.

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Hans und alle "Freunde dieses Threads",

in diesem "Schlagabtausch" ging es eigentlich nicht um ein Kapitel der deutschen Vergangenheit, sondern um Gegenwart und Zukunft.

Heißt Freiheit und Toleranz denn, alles, was so gesagt wird, einfach hinzunehmen?
Wieso regen sich manche so auf, wenn jemand Stellung bezieht?

Wen soll Hans W.s Aussage "Ich glaube aber, daß viele, die sich so empört geben nichts anderes als Opportunismus betreiben weil das hier sehr in Mode ist" denn treffen? Worin besteht denn in diesem Thraed der Opportunismus, wenn mehrere unterschiedlicher Meinung sind und dies zum Ausdruck bringen? Du unterstellst den "Empörten" (Wer sind die übrigens? Weder Reinardo noch ich haben uns empört), oberflächlich irgendeiner Mode zu folgen, ich nehme an der der "political correctness". Mit Verlaub, aber so simpel ging es hier doch nicht zu.

Da verstehe ich deinen Gedankengang nicht ganz, zumal die folgenden Ausführungen über die verschiedenen Wahrheitswahrnehmungen ja durchaus nachvollziehbar sind. Genau das, was du da ansprichst,  ist ein Dilemma unter vielen, denen wir uns  heutzutage gegenüber sehen. Genau deshalb gibt es eben keine einfachen Lösungen, wie manche sie vorgeben zu haben. 
Dass wir uns nicht missverstehen: Ich sehe das ganz ähnlich wie du, HansW.,und wünsche mir auch, dass meine Enkel (sollten mal welche entstehen, geren auch bunte), friedlich im Herbstlaub spielen können. Leider habe ich noch kein Patentrezept gefunden, wie man das garantieren könnte. Selbstschussanlagen und andere Wälle haben bisher auf Dauer nicht so gut funktioniert. 
Allen ein buntes Wochenende 
Wassermann

----------


## HorstK

Gelesen im Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger > Stadtmenschen (Blogs):

*Dreckigste Großstadt Deutschlands?*

Lokales | 16.10.2007 | 19.00 | Bertha 
Die Visitenkarte Kölns: die große Treppe vor dem mächtigen Dom. Doch vor dem Ersteigen der Domplatte ist Slalomlaufen durch eine Ansammlung von Fastfood essenden, Kölsch trinkenden und rauchenden Menschen und ihrem hinterlassenen Abfall angesagt. mehr 
http://ocs.zgk2.de/blogs/mod_blogs_e...43d8b3f12cb183

"Köln ist über weite Strecken total versifft." 
So steht`s u.a. in einem Kommentar im Anschluß an den Artikel.

Freundliche Grüße,
Horst

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Horst,

eine interessante und vor allem eine glückliche Wende, die Du diesem Thread gibst. Auch die Kölner selbst machen sich intensive Gedanken um ihr Stadtbild; da ganz besonders um ihren Dom:



Wer mehr darüber lesen möchte, ==> hier

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Die "verlorenen Viertel" der Hauptstadt*

Hallo, Forumsfreunde, der heutige "Mannheimer Morgen" berichtet wie folgt unter der obigen Überschrift:

http://www.morgenweb.de/nachrichten/...002016595.html

Unser lieber Reinardo schrieb hierzu schon, daß man bei Spaziergängen, die man ohne Begleitung plant, sich sorgfältig den Streckenablauf überlegen sollte, um einer Gefährdung vor allem nach Beginn der Dunkelheit zu entgehen. Das ist leider eine ganz traurige Realität, die wohl mittlerweile selbst für kleinere Gemeinden in Betracht kommt.

*"Demagogen sind Leute, die in den Wind sprechen, den sie selbst gemacht haben"* (Helmut Qualtinger)

Gruß Hutschi

----------

